# Riding Experience Without Lessons



## Hope4Horse (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey everyone. 
While my parents recover from a vet bill, which saved the life of my dog, my riding lessons have again been postphoned, and I obviously don't own a horse. But, fortunately, a family friend lives on a farm and his sister boards her horse there. She used to ride her, but now she has back problems and is unable to. So Mango has been like a sitting duck for the past six or so years... that is until I came along. After just spending time wither her on previous occasions, today I rode her for the first time (not the first time I've ridden, but the first time Mango has been ridden in quite a few years). She was amazingly docile and I felt quite confident on her, and me being only a begginner rider, that's a big thing. I've been told that I am welcome to ride her anytime I like, and I've been given the resonsibility of cleaning her tack, brushing her, riding her regularly, spending time with her etc. 

I was curious to ask if I could improve my riding skill with Mango, and if so, how. I plan to slowly break her into the routine of riding again before I go doing anything, and I also want to gain her trust. But there is one problem... Mango freaks out if she can't see her buddy, a shetland pony named Clancy. Riding her without him nearby would cause her to freak out, which makes trail rides difficult. I don't know if there is a way to break her out of that or if it's even a posibility, but if there is, I'm no no one to authorize it and I certainly don't have the skill to do it. So, is there anyway I can improve my bond with Mango and my riding skill without a teacher and without venturing too far away from Clancy?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

What you are describing is called buddy sour and while i am nit really experienced with it there is a lot of information out there.

With all horses its important that they understand that you are the leader so doing some groundwork which allows you to establish your position can certainly help. Again, search online, borrow books from the library etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

As a beginner I seriously wouldn't want you putting yourself into a situation that can be fixed with concepts that can only be taught hands-on by someone who is much more knowledgeable. 

There isn't any way for someone to work with this horse on buddy hour issues? The last thing I want to read from you is you getting run off or spooked or something due to this issue... :/


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

How much ground work have you done with Mango? You should find it helpful for a variety of reasons--while it may not cure the buddy sour issue, it might help. It will also allow you to establish yourself as the leader in the horse-human relationship, you will also learn more about your horse and her personality, and it will help with a good, trusting bond (can you tell I'm a big fan of groundwork?).

I agree that you should look online and in books for ideas on how to do this safely. The easiest way is in a round pen if one is available. If not, then a lunge line and a lead rope will work just fine, depending on the exercise.

In regards to improving your riding, yes: Being on a horse will definitely help you improve your skills, even without instruction! If I were you, I would use this time away from lessons to work on things such as your balance, posture (sit tall!), and communicating good aids to your horse.

Don't worry about progressing in skill level by yourself--this will almost definitely result in you getting hurt. But practicing balance and posture and other skills you already have been taught will allow you to improve, and you will progress faster into new skills once you do get back into lessons.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

for the time being, just ride and get to know Mango with the pony in sight so you don't have to deal with a fight you aren't ready to win, yet.
have fun!


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I would spend time grooming Mango, getting to know the horse and also take her/him for walks and stopping to graze.....I would also recommend ground work also....


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Agree with Tiny. The best way to get better at riding, is simple - just ride! Pay attention to the horse, and how you are influencing it. Try different things and pay attention to te results. If you use your brain and think about what you are doing and how it is effecting the horse, you will learn just as much as you would in lessons IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope4Horse (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone for all the tips! As far as buddy sour goes, what do think would be the best thing to do? I like the sound of trying to help her, but I'm a complete newbie and I don't know if it's the best idea, let alone how to go about it. I'm sure I could speak to Doug (our family friend) and Mango's owner about it and see what they think.



Thunderspark said:


> I would spend time grooming Mango, getting to know the horse and also take her/him for walks and stopping to graze.....I would also recommend ground work also....


Thanks for the tips. I have actually already spent a fair bit of time with her. For years, whenever we'd go over to the farm, I'd brush Mango and Clancy and just hang out with them in the paddock. Now is really the only time when we've considered doing anything more with it.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't recall anyone having horse riding lessons back when I was a kid.

We got on and rode.

I'm amazed by how many people who post on this forum seem to think the only way to learn to ride a horse is to take lessons.

Granted, if you want to compete in a discipline them I'm sure lessons might get you you competitive quicker, but the pure joy of riding doesn't require lessons IMO.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My concern would be that the horse has some issues and you're new to the horse thing, sounds like. My suggestion for helping to teach Mango to worry more about you than her pony would be groundwork. I recommend Clinton Anderson because be explains things simply and his techniques work. You can stream his videos from his site for a fee, from RFDtv for a small fee, you could try renting from giddyupflix or outright buy them. I recommend looking at the groundwork series and the longing for respect series.

This will build a working relationship wih Mango and help with her anxiety. It will also give you confidence working with her. You'll be getting to know Mango but in a different way. Some horses have a personality change when they realize that you *gasp* have expectations! Some are fine with it, some are offended. Since so far you haven't really asked much of Mango, her respect for you is probably close to nonexistent. Groundwork will help.

He also has some excellent videos for under saddle work that I would suggest once you're there.

I recommend the videos because I personally like being able to go back, rewind and listen again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fourteen (Jan 8, 2013)

Ground work is not brushing the horse. Nor is it hanging out watching the horse or leading it around it's own paddock/pasture.

Ground work is actually _working_ the horse. Making the horse do something it isn't already thinking of doing at that moment. It can be as simple as leading the horse outside the paddock away from his/her buddies, right up to lunging the horse, and getting it to move in frame at all gaits.

You do not have to have formal lessons to learn to ride. You do not have to have formal lessons to learn to train a horse. But you do need some instruction and practise.

The horse in question has been out of work for a long time. Add to that she is extremely buddy sour. These are issues that require skill and experience to work on. The Clinton Anderson program would be a good one to start with to build your skills and experience, but please take things slow and be careful. This situation is a classic recipe for disaster, but can also work out if you take baby steps.

And yes, the docile horse may become less than enthusiastic once she realizes that you are going to upset her "life of Riley". Be prepared for that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Fourteen said:


> Ground work is not brushing the horse. Nor is it hanging out watching the horse or leading it around it's own paddock/pasture.
> 
> Ground work is actually _working_ the horse. Making the horse do something it isn't already thinking of doing at that moment. It can be as simple as leading the horse outside the paddock away from his/her buddies, right up to lunging the horse, and getting it to move in frame at all gaits.


Uhh groundwork is a very loose term. It can mean a number of things... you can't just say "oh it doesn't mean this and this" because for some horses, brushing them is a challenge. Say a horse that hasn't been domesticated, or a foal or young horse with poor handling. Handling is considered groundwork to me. 

Leading is groundwork. 

To me groundwork is everything and anything that is done with two feet on the ground, with the horse, that builds up its confidence in you, in itself, and teaches or builds on new skills. Yes that includes bathing, etc.

Watching a horse in pasture is a good way to learn horse communication or herd dynamics.. which will make working with your horse much easier as you will begin to know how they process things.


----------



## Fourteen (Jan 8, 2013)

We're not talking about a feral horse. We're talking about a buddy sour horse that's lived a life of pretty much retirement for the past number of years. Combined with a green rider/trainer. 

The OP brushing the horse or sitting in the pasture watching the horses is not groundwork...he/she is really not knowing what they're looking for (re:body language of horses) and the horse is not focused on doing what the OP has instructed it to do.

Yes, leading is included in groundwork, as I said, but that has to be on the _human's_ terms, not the horse's.

What I'm trying to convey is that the OP should not fool themselves into thinking that they've done any groundwork with the horse with the interactions so far. That horse is no farther along in its' training than it was before. All that's been accomplished is that the OP has managed to pussy foot around the horse and not push any buttons or pick any fights. That's fine. But don't be fooled into thinking that you've made any progress. Try taking that horse away from its buddy and you'll find out quick exactly how much "groundwork" you've done and how successful it's been.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Fourteen said:


> What I'm trying to convey is that the OP should not fool themselves into thinking that they've done any groundwork with the horse with the interactions so far. That horse is no farther along in its' training than it was before. All that's been accomplished is that the OP has managed to pussy foot around the horse and not push any buttons or pick any fights. That's fine. But don't be fooled into thinking that you've made any progress. Try taking that horse away from its buddy and you'll find out quick exactly how much "groundwork" you've done and how successful it's been.


She's inexperienced. I would not WANT her pushing buttons because she could get hurt DUE TO THE FACT that she is not sure what to do or HOW to do it effectively. Which is fine, we all start somewhere. I'd want a TRAINER or EXPERIENCED HORSEPERSON pushing buttons because they can handle the reactions.

Spending time with your horse, and reacting in a "I'm in charge" mentality does add to their training. That is, training on where they fit in the chain of command. While the OP is not experienced and not actively training this horse out of its issues, the OP is training this horse by interacting with this horse and doing things to the best of her ability to make sure the horse behaves itself when she's riding it and when she's hanging out with it.

Now if this OP could safely deal with the reactions that "pushing her buttons" would unmask, then yeah your advice would be really great and she may be pussyfooting. But from this perspective, she is not. She is smart to not push the horse too far DUE TO HER INEXPERIENCE. 

Which is why I stand by the fact she needs someone more experienced to help her, or to work through the issues with the horse. That way she will learn and it won't be such a touchy situation.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

There are a lot of things you can do with Mango. She sounds like a pretty sensible sort of gal. You can set up obstacles like poles or logs (or a 2x4 for that matter), buckets, a tarp for her to walk over, whatever is handy and neither of you can get tangled up in. Work on the ground first in case she is nervous and then under saddle. Do things to keep it interesting. All the while you will be improving your skills as a rider. You can learn a lot by simply doing.

I think you are wise at this point to not venture away from her buddy. A buddy-sour horse can be a challenge for an experienced rider...and a real danger for a green one.

Enjoy your time with the horse and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree that any work on the ground with Mango could be considered ground work at this point, whether it's lunging her or just petting her. She's getting used to be around the horse, and the horse is getting used to being around her. I agree--with her skill level, pushing buttons is probably a bad idea. But any interaction, no matter how non-trainy (yes, that's the technical term.  ), with the horse at this point is a learning experience.

For example: For the past month I've been working with a new horse. And while there are plenty of "real" groundwork sessions involving a round pen, a lead rope, and/or a lunge line, there are just as many groundwork sessions involving grooming, blanketing, and even just giving treats and being there. I'm learning about this horse, and in turn this horse is learning about me. The purpose for even these relaxed, informal sessions is that I want to know about her: What makes her start? When she does spook, how does she react? Do certain actions on my part make her anxious? Are there certain sensitive areas for her (for instance, I've discovered she doesn't like people messing too much with her ears and feet)? How does she react with other horses nearby? Is it different when she's by herself?

All of these subtle things help this filly and I to understand each other better, which translates into more productive sessions. And even if the OP isn't as advanced as someone else, I don't see why interacting with the horse in this level wouldn't be helpful either. If the horse hasn't been handled much lately, in fact I would certainly recommend starting with some basics and working up from there. It's learning to talk to the horses and listen to them that makes us better horse people in the end.


----------



## Fourteen (Jan 8, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> She's inexperienced. I would not WANT her pushing buttons because she could get hurt DUE TO THE FACT that she is not sure what to do or HOW to do it effectively. Which is fine, we all start somewhere. I'd want a TRAINER or EXPERIENCED HORSEPERSON pushing buttons because they can handle the reactions.
> 
> Spending time with your horse, and reacting in a "I'm in charge" mentality does add to their training. That is, training on where they fit in the chain of command. While the OP is not experienced and not actively training this horse out of its issues, the OP is training this horse by interacting with this horse and doing things to the best of her ability to make sure the horse behaves itself when she's riding it and when she's hanging out with it.
> 
> ...


You seem to be lacking in basic comprehension regarding what I actually said, so I'll repeat it for you...



> the OP should not fool themselves into thinking that they've done any groundwork with the horse with the interactions so far. That horse is no farther along in its' training than it was before. All that's been accomplished is that the OP has managed to pussy foot around the horse and not push any buttons or pick any fights. *That's fine.* But don't be fooled into thinking that you've made any progress. Try taking that horse away from its buddy and you'll find out quick exactly how much "groundwork" you've done and how successful it's been.


I'm not advocating that the OP go beyond her skill or experience level and push buttons. I'm telling her that she shouldn't fool herself into thinking that she's overcome any of the horse's current issues, or thinking that she has made any progress in establishing respect with this horse simply by petting the horse, brushing her, or sitting in the pasture. None of these actions will result in the horse behaving better for her while she's in the saddle, which is what she wishes to accomplish.

You don't need to CAPITALIZE your words. I'm capable of reading and comprehending what you are saying without CAPITALIZING it for me. You, on the other hand, should perhaps go back and re-read what I stated in both of my previous posts.


----------



## Hope4Horse (Dec 9, 2012)

I wasn't trying to cause an argument, sorry guys. But anyway, thanks so much for the advice. You've been extremely helpful. 

I am completely aware of my inexperience, and that's why I've come here - to get help. 
Over the past few years, I have spent lots of time with Mango, just brushing, spening time with her feeding her treats. I'm not claiming to have done any groundwork with her. I'll do some research on what sort of things I can do with her... I won't worry about the buddy sour for time being. Oh, and the casual leading... groundwork or not I can still do it. It can't hurt, right?

I spoke to my uncle the other night at an engagement party. He's horse mad, and he's offered to take me out riding of a Sunday afternoon. First he has to break in one of his horses and then there'll be enough horses for me to come along. I'll spend a bit of time with the horse I'll ride (probably Willow or Noah - I've known Noah since he was a foal) before I ride them to get to know them, and them me. He has four horses and goes riding quite often. Hopefully I'll learn something from him while I'm out there.

I also spoke to his daughter, my cousin. She told me that anytime I like she's willing to come out and give me some pointers about riding and groundwork... the whole works. She currently doesn't have as much to do with horses as her Dad does, but she still has a better knowledge of horses than I do, having have grown up with them. She offered to bring out a lunge rope and everything, which will be fantastic!

All I have to do now is get out there again. I may be able to get there this Thursday night after school or sometime on the weekend.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Well there you go, problem solved.

I bet he is your favorite uncle isn't he?

Knowledge can be gleaned in many different ways....Have fun!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Fourteen said:


> You seem to be lacking in basic comprehension regarding what I actually said, so I'll repeat it for you....


No thank you. I've read all of your replies, and I was going to reply again but I decided to just delete it and re-focus on supporting the OP as much as possible.

And I can write posts anyway that I like. Capitalizing is how I stress words. I am not going to cater my posts to your likes. This is an open forum.

~~~

OP I wish you the best of luck  I hope your uncle can teach you a few more horse-related things


----------



## Fourteen (Jan 8, 2013)

Hope, I wish you well. Maybe your uncle will let you watch him as he starts another horse, so that you can see this process from start to finish. Very few riders have actually had that experience, so that would be invaluable to you and your horsemanship goals.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Just read through this entire thread. Although I do not have much advice to give, I would like to say I think it's great you are trying to improve your riding, even though you can't afford lessons at the moment. I think you'll have fun no matter what! It's a shame, the whole buddy sour thing. I'm also quite inexperienced so I've never heard of that before. But that's why I'm on this forum - to learn! 

Best of luck!


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Hope4Horse said:


> I wasn't trying to cause an argument, sorry guys. But anyway, thanks so much for the advice. You've been extremely helpful.
> 
> I am completely aware of my inexperience, and that's why I've come here - to get help.
> Over the past few years, I have spent lots of time with Mango, just brushing, spening time with her feeding her treats. I'm not claiming to have done any groundwork with her. I'll do some research on what sort of things I can do with her... I won't worry about the buddy sour for time being. Oh, and the casual leading... groundwork or not I can still do it. It can't hurt, right?
> ...


Ha ha, don't worry about unintentionally starting an arguement. They start at the drop of a hat on Internet forums!

Have fun! I assume your uncle is sticking you on one of the quiet, experienced horses rather than a greenie. If you have a chance, be sure to watch him start the other horse - you might find it interesting.


----------



## Hope4Horse (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, I will be on one of the quieter horses. At his 50th birthday party last weekend he told me that he had three horses that were going to need frequent riding, and that he only had two riders... then he winked at me. Looking forward to it!
Last night, when were at my grandmothers house trying on wedding dresses for an op-shop fashion parade this weekend, my aunty came up to me and showed me a video of my uncle riding Poppy for the first time. It was so awesome! But from what it looks like, it doesn't seem like he was the one who broke her in, yet what he told me at the engagement party sounded like he was doing it himself... maybe I translated it wrong. Oops, sorry guys. :?

Hopeing to get back out to see Mango again. The holidays are coming up, so hopefully I might take part in the holiday program that the riding centre - the one my uncle highly reccommends, and won't let anyone ride his horses until they've had a lesson with the horseman there - holds. I've done the holiday program probably over ten times in the last 3 or 4 years, but it never gets tiring!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like you will be getting more riding time soon. Have fun & learn more when & where ever you can.


----------



## Hope4Horse (Dec 9, 2012)

Over the holidays I've been out twice. I would've liked to have gone more, but with the rush of Easter and things planned it was difficult. 

Mango is beggnning to get stubborn. When I ride her, she decides she doesn't want to move. I'll kick her hard to try and get her to move, but she just refuses. Clancy was in view too, like he was the first time, but this wasn't an issue then. The old lady who lives there (Doug's mother who is the one boarding Mango for her daughter/Doug's sister) got a stick and smaked her on the bum with it, and that got her trotting away. I hated that - I didn't get on her back just so she could be smacked around. 

The second time Mango wouldn't move, she went to do it again. I tried to stop her, and so did Doug, but she just ignored us and went on. I didn't really want to push it too far because Mango isn't my horse and I didn't want to overstep my grounds. In the end Doug got out the lunge rope and whip and lunged her while I was on her back (without actually hitting her with the whip), trotting almost cantering round in circles. After that whenever Doug approached her when she wouldn't move she started moving again, whereas before she wouldn't. I asked DOug if I could lunge her, to see if she might start listening to me. He agreed and I did, just a trot in circles until she was puffing. Then she came over to me and nudged me, almost knocking me over. After that I put her and Clancy back out into their paddock. I don't know if that was the right thing to do, so I've come to you guys. How can I get her to move when I tell her? What's the best way to bond with her and show her who's boss - without hurting her?

Thanks.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hope4Horse said:


> Over the holidays I've been out twice. I would've liked to have gone more, but with the rush of Easter and things planned it was difficult.
> 
> Mango is beggnning to get stubborn. When I ride her, she decides she doesn't want to move. I'll kick her hard to try and get her to move, but she just refuses. Clancy was in view too, like he was the first time, but this wasn't an issue then. The old lady who lives there (Doug's mother who is the one boarding Mango for her daughter/Doug's sister) got a stick and smaked her on the bum with it, and that got her trotting away. I hated that - I didn't get on her back just so she could be smacked around.
> 
> ...


Swatting her on the rump with a stick isn't going to hurt her. You're being too soft and not thinking like a horse.

You need to be the leader. Obviously Mango respects Doug because they have some sort of history or he's enough of a horse person to give off the "I'm the boss" vibes. 

Balking is when a horse refuses to go forward. Swatting them on the rump is one way to get them to move forward. Another way is to make forward the easy option. Instead do lateral work (leg yielding, turn on haunches, turn on forehand, sidepassing), circling, etc. is another good option. 

Think every action must be a correction if they're doing something you don't like/allow. The fact she bowled you over shows she has as much respect for you as a wooden scratching post. That isn't much, btw.


----------



## Hope4Horse (Dec 9, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Swatting her on the rump with a stick isn't going to hurt her. You're being too soft and not thinking like a horse.
> 
> You need to be the leader. Obviously Mango respects Doug because they have some sort of history or he's enough of a horse person to give off the "I'm the boss" vibes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I never thought the nudging was actually anything, but at least I know now the respect she doesn't have for me and how much I need to do to earn it.
Thanks for the clarification on the swatting. As long as it isn't hurting her I'm okay. Call me soft, but I think the word vegetarian speaks for how I feel about hurting animals. 

Now, I'm a complete noob when it comes to horses, but I do know that you can't be soft. I have a soft, gentle nature, so this is something I'll need to pay extra attention to. Since I'm amongst people that aren't extremely experienced horse people like you guys, I'm feel like I'm flying blind. If you could, could you please clarify on what lateral work and those exercises actually are? That would be extremely helpful. Maybe even explain how do them, if you can. If it's a 'hands-on experience' job, I'm sure I can get my cousin out to help. She doesn't know quite as much about horses as her father (the uncle of mine that I mentioned previously), but she has offered to teach me what she can. I'll just have to find the right time for us all.

To everybody else: You wouldn't believe how badly I want to learn, so if you have anything else that you think I should know (or even you aren't sure, just tell me anyway - it can't hurt to know extra), please tell me! 
Thanks so much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Fourteen (Jan 8, 2013)

I guarantee that whatever smack Mango got on the butt was nothing compared to what she'd feel if she ticked off the leader of her herd. 

As I predicted, you are now starting to see the "Real Mango"..."Docile Mango" left as soon as she figured out that you aren't there to brush her hair and feed her carrots anymore. 

You have to get tough with yourself and analyze whether or not you have the personality, the determination, and the knowledge to work these things out with her. 

Have you started researching training programs/DVDs/books? What are you reading up on? Who is your resource for training education and lessons? When you are out there riding, is anyone helping you?

Having the old lady smack the horse on the butt isn't going to help you. _You_ need to learn how to establish respect, first on the ground with ground*work* (yes, back to that subject again), then progress up into the saddle. There are printed programs designed to help you learn in a progressive way, and these would be much more beneficial to you than just coming online and asking for help. We're all happy to help but it would take too long to explain everything in an online forum...that's why I originally suggested Clinton Anderson's program. It's not the be-all and end-all to horsemanship, but it will help you get started. Then as you go along and work through it all, you can ask specific questions to help you build your skills. 

If you don't get a handle on this, Mango's behaviour will only escalate, becoming increasingly more dangerous to you. The horse is sending you warnings that she is not ready for you to ride her, based on your experience in dealing with a herd-bound/out of shape/left to sit in the pasture horse.

P.s. don't feel so bad about being a "noob"...everyone was there at one point or another. Even with the years of experience I have with multiple horses, I would not be getting on a horse that had sat for 6 yrs and demonstrated serious herd-bound behaviour, without doing groundwork for a while until I was dead sure that the horse was listening to me and doing what he/she was told, before I got in the saddle.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Balking is when a horse refuses to go forward. Swatting them on the rump is one way to get them to move forward. Another way is to make forward the easy option. Instead do lateral work (leg yielding, turn on haunches, turn on forehand, sidepassing), circling, etc. is another good option.
> 
> Think every action must be a correction if they're doing something you don't like/allow. The fact she bowled you over shows she has as much respect for you as a wooden scratching post. That isn't much, btw.


^^^This. If my horse refuses to move off my leg, I'll use work that will move their feet sideways, if they don't want to go forwards. I guess a simple way to 'explain' lateral work is moving sideways off your leg while still maintaining forward motion (this is a very basic explanation). Technically, leg-yielding isn't a lateral movement because it has no bend (which is required for lateral movements, it is more of a precursor to lateral work, imo). 

Since I suck at explaining things, here are some videos I like that explains leg-yielding well. Start the leg yield at the walk until you figure it out. The aids are the same as they would be at the trot.





For learning/teaching turn on the forehand, I would bring the horse to halt. You will be moving the haunches around the forehand here - for the sake of explanation let's say you're moving the haunches left. Flex the horse's nose to the right slightly (so you can see the corner of his right eye). Keeping the flexion, press with your right leg (inside leg) to move the haunches to the left. Use your left leg and rein (through keeping your leg on lightly and "squeezing" your left rein[half-halt]) to restrict the movement and so he takes a couple small steps. Maintain your flexion to the right throughout. If he backs up go immediately forward (however, forward movement is okay - this is really what we want from this horse in the end anyways with his unwillingness to travel forward).

SO (recap): right flexion, right leg on and pressing/asking for the haunches to move left, left leg and rein on to keep the movement controlled. 

I hope that made some sense :shock:. 

Sidepass is like a leg-yield, but without the forward. You would move the horse directly sideways opposed to sideways and forwards. The aids are essentially the same. This may actually be a better place for you to start. It will be easier to organize your aids without going forward as well.

If my horse nudged me nearly over he would be in a world of trouble. I would suggest backing him away from you when he's rude like that and making him yield to you. Move his forehand away from you (like a turn on the haunches) and move his haunches (the same manner as a ridden turn on the forehand, press on his belly to move his butt away) for example. You can do any of this on the ground, as ground work, but you may need a helper until you understand the ground work a bit better. 

Good luck! If you need me to explain better I'll do my best. I hope that helped you out. You sound like your off to a good start and have some knowledgable people you can pick the brains of!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hope4Horse said:


> Thanks for the help. I never thought the nudging was actually anything, but at least I know now the respect she doesn't have for me and how much I need to do to earn it.
> Thanks for the clarification on the swatting. As long as it isn't hurting her I'm okay. Call me soft, but I think the word vegetarian speaks for how I feel about hurting animals.
> 
> Now, I'm a complete noob when it comes to horses, but I do know that you can't be soft. I have a soft, gentle nature, so this is something I'll need to pay extra attention to. Since I'm amongst people that aren't extremely experienced horse people like you guys, I'm feel like I'm flying blind. If you could, could you please clarify on what lateral work and those exercises actually are? That would be extremely helpful. Maybe even explain how do them, if you can.


Well lateral moves are a sideways movement. It's a different direction that horses typically don't move in so it's a learning thing for them. All horses should be able to spin on their front end as that's usually how they aim a kick when in a herd. 

There is already very good information on this thread but if you need more clarification, definitely ask.

As for the nudging thing... some people allow it but horses are strong and can easily knock us over. To me it's a lack of respect thing.. not a fun nuzzly thing.


----------

